# Rehoboth Beach



## S.Sprocket

I will be vacationing In Rehoboth Beach this summer and will be looking to get my daily 30 to 50 mile rides in. I obtained a Delaware DOT bike route map and it looks to be helpful albeit without any real local commentary on level of traffic etc. Is Route 1 between Rehoboth and Dewey Beach a dangerous ride early in the morning? I am a fairly accomplished rider but don't want to fight it out with Minivans and Tahoes on Route 1 either. Would I be better off heading inland? Any local advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Len J

If you go out old rt 1 (out of rehoboth) past the lagoon, it's not too bad. Biggest problem you will have is going thru Dewey Beach, you need to watch out for the walkers. Going south, note that the Indian River Inlet Bridge is being rebuilt and they have the bridge restricted...it can be a little crazy riding over it. Below the bridge, the riding all the way to Ocean City is pretty good.....you just have to watch for the runners.

A better option might be to drive to the other side of Rt. 1 several miles. There are some great local, low traffic rides away from the ocean.

Len


----------



## mortman

As Len said, no real issues getting out of Rehoboth. A little dense through Dewey, but just keep your eyes open and it should be fine. It's pretty clear all the way to OC, although I wouldn't go past Fenwick. Watch out for the wind though. My experience is you'll be going a lot faster out then back (like 25 out and 14 back for me). 

If you want to mix it up a little you can head north on Rt. 1 a short distance (this is very congested, you may want to drive out and leave your car somewhere like the Food Lion), then take 24 all the way down to 54, then 54 east back to Rt. 1. To go shorter you can take 26 back to rt. 1 instead of 54. Finally, you can just loop around the back roads, which are pretty quiet. The more traveled roads were fairly wide with good shoulders, and there are enough places to stop for drinks that refueling wasn't a problem. 

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## S.Sprocket

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Dream Plus

Heading North on Rte 1 out of Rehoboth is precarious, but early AM is not too bad. Be alert! and you should be OK. I've done it many many times so I could head inland toward Milton and points North and West. 
Bicycle Rte 1 follows 1D? for a while and can be picked up if you turn left at the Walmart(Old Landing Rd?) From there you can head west or north on open roads.
Depending on the winds, I'd head south on Rte 1 to Fenwick or Bethany and head inland from there to Millsboro then back east to Rehoboth.
For casual riding the Breakwater trail now goes from Rehoboth to Lewis on crushed gravel surface.


----------



## Becky

It's worth noting that Route 1 is under construction right now from Lewes to Rehoboth Beach, as DelDOT works to add another southbound lane . This may or may not impact your riding, depending on which direction you're headed, but it will definitely cramp your style as you're driving into RB and should you decide to check out the outlet shopping.

http://www.deldot.gov/static/projects/sr1_expansion/index.shtml.


----------



## S.Sprocket

If I head south on 24 and then west will I find clearer roads? What ever happened to road construction during the non vacation months anyway? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Len J

*Yes.....*



S.Sprocket said:


> If I head south on 24 and then west will I find clearer roads? What ever happened to road construction during the non vacation months anyway? Thanks for your advice.


24 south will take you around Indian River Bay. If you look at a map, you can either go sounth around the bay to 26 and into Bethany Beach and then back north on 1 back to Rehoboth or you can take some inland roads north towards 9 and back that way.

Len


----------



## scott bdc

While not necessarily the most picturesque, Rte 1 between Fenwick and Rehoboth is one of my favorite rides in the whole wide world (even aside from the fact it means I'm out at the beach with friends  The shoulders are wide, pretty well swept/maintained, and well paved. The only, and I mean ONLY hill on the ride is the Indian River Inlet bridge (incidentally the highest point in Sussex County). With an early morning ride, you shouldn't hit much pedestrian traffic in Dewey, and even if you do, it's only about 1/2 mile long. The wind can be a real *****, but for most of the ride you can just put your head down and pedal. I'm out there the week of 7/13, so if you see a guy on a red Serotta on that route, say hi!


----------



## Becky

S.Sprocket said:


> If I head south on 24 and then west will I find clearer roads? What ever happened to road construction during the non vacation months anyway? Thanks for your advice.


There is no such thing as a "non-vacation" month when it comes to the Delaware beaches (and many others, I suspect). Besides, that's a 2-year project no matter how you do it, longer if they run out of money 9 months into the fiscal year.

24 was a decent road to ride when I lived there several years ago. There's a lot of nice back roads to the west of Lewes. Take a map with you and try some of them. When I lived in Lewes, I would ride out 9 to Five Points, take Beaver Dam Rd. to Robinsonville Road, and follow that until I felt like turning onto some no-name, numbers-only county road. 
9 over towards Georgetown has a lovely wide shoulder and runs for miles. As a rule, the further west you go, the calmer things become traffic-wise. 
Have fun!


----------



## S.Sprocket

Thank you. I am looking foward to that stretch as well. I will be there from the 13th as well and if someone waves from a Cervelo Soloist it's me.


----------



## zeytin

I'm pretty sure I've done picture ride reports of this ride. As many have said the wind can be a *****. There is still a shoulder over the bridge and even with the construction there is a painted bike lane. The shoulders are wide though the walkers can be in the way at times. 
In addition I thing that either Bethany Cycle (has a RB location on Rt 1 North of RB) or Wheels have shop rides you can check it out.
If you see a Trek Postal with red white and blue spokes and a largish female rider do the RBR wave;-)
Cheers, Z

I haven't found a Rt 1 report but here is one on the trail to Lewes


----------



## scott bdc

S.Sprocket said:


> Thank you. I am looking foward to that stretch as well. I will be there from the 13th as well and if someone waves from a Cervelo Soloist it's me.


Well, I didn't see any Cervelo Soloists, though I was gritting my teeth and cursing the wind at least half the time. How were your rides????????


----------



## S.Sprocket

The rides were great thank you. Wind could be tough in stretches but made for a great workout. Being from Connecticut it is hard to find such a stretch of straight relatively level roadway. Pavement was in great shape too. It was my first time to the area and the automobile traffic was unbelievable at times. Got in 50 miles plus each day and was irritated that one day I had to go on a fishing charter with my boys. Can't wait until next year.


----------

